# GoPro 1080p vs. GoPro 960



## Gober (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey so i was checking on the forums, and it says a lot about Contour vs. GoPro but I've decided because of versatility i'm going with the GoPro. But my question is, What is the major quality differences between the two? I don't want to sacrifice any quality with the 960, but if there is no difference, then I might just go with the 960. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The biggest difference IMO is you can't do 60 f/s in 960 or 720, but that's only a big issue if you want to do slow mo vids without looking too choppy.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

i'll show you a couple shots i've done with my 960, im completely stoked on it! the 720p is sick quality 960 is sick cuz its a big square frame that catches everything around you, only thing your missing is 720 at 60fps (which i'd be stoked on) and 1080 (i dont give a shit for scince 720 is sick quality and the files are already big enough). you do have a video mode with 60fps but the quality is half that of a 720 file, 480x640 i think

skate park edit 26.08.2011 - YouTube
720p (watch in hd)

960p i screwed around with colour correction for the first time, first edit on sony vegas with high quality footage so tryin to figure out some stuff





















Crew Challenge: 8Mile <----- like this video (underneath, you'll see it) to help 8mile win!! help out the local whistler crew on snowboard canada for the Crew Challenge, SUPER SOLID RIDING IN THE VIDEO!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the main difference other then quality is the 960 option is going to have a taller frame while the 720 is wider.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

The 1080p also lets you plugin an lcd, which is nice for when taping a friend.


----------



## Torstein (Feb 13, 2011)

You want the 1080p for better framerates/resolution size which you can use to match HD cameras and have smoother slow mo.


----------

